# Digital scale usage



## sladflob (Apr 2, 2004)

I bought some digital cooking scales last weekend and discovered something weird. I put a little bowl on them, zeroed the scales, and then started pouring salt into the bowl until they read 10g (the scales are meant to have a resolution of 1g). I thought the quantity looked a bit much, so I took the bowl off the scales and put it back on, and the scales read 14g. I poured the salt out of the bowl and put the bowl back on the scales, and they read 0g. I dumped the salt back into the bowl all in one go and the scales read 14g again! I tried the whole procedure several times and got the same result. What's going on here?

I tested the scales against some deli containers I'd bought which had the weights marked on the price tag and they seemed quite accurate. So what's the best way to use these scales so that I get the most accurate results? Should I limit myself to putting larger quantites of stuff in them at a time rather than pouring things in slowly?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

What is/are the brand and model of your scales?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I have used mine religiously. Never had a problem. Maybe you are experiencing some type of glitch??


----------



## sladflob (Apr 2, 2004)

The scales are made by Kenwood, a UK manufacturer. They weren't the most expensive ones available, but nowhere near the cheapest either, and I think they're relatively accurate for "static" loads. They just seem to behave strangely if you dynamically change what you're trying to weigh in very small increments.

james


----------



## marjorue (May 23, 2004)

I once bought a Cuisinart digital scale and ended up giving it away to a friend chef. Everytime I put the same hunk of dough on it, it gve me a different answer. I stayed with my old mechanical one...........it still works fine. My friend said he never used it. End of story, end of my 60 bucks!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

If you use your scale on a regular basis, there's no point in having one which is not accurate. There are plenty of decent ones that don't cost an arm and a leg and it's an investment that will potentially last you the rest of your life.

In the future, if you're in doubt and you can return the item, do.

Here is a place you can browse to see what's out there and what the prices are, click here.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Listen, I teach chemistry and whenever you purchase a scale, also purchase a set of standard weights for checking its accuracy. Awhile back I spent over $100 for a triple beam balance and thanks to checking with standard weights, the scale readings were found to be erroneous by 2 grams out of 14 grams. Okay? :chef:


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

We recently pruchased a small Soehnle digital scale that works up to 11 pounds. It claims to be accurate to .1 oz. up to 5-1/2 pounds, and to .2 oz. from there to 11 pounds. We haven't tested it rigorously, though.

It has the "tare" function: you push the button to turn it on, then set a container on it and push the button again. It resets to zero, ignoring the weight of the container. You then add an ingredient to the required amount, and press the button again. The scale again resets to zero, and you add the next ingredient to its amount, push the button to zero again, and so forth.

We bought it at www.homeclick.com for $64. I think it may be more suited to household than professional use.

Incidentally, I recommend that site as a great source for practically everything you might need around the house. We are completlng a HUGE renovation of a condo, and spent several thousand bucks there for everything from ceiling fans, hardware, light fixtures and, yes, the kitchen sink. We even got a supplemental set of Villeroy & Bosch china for a little less than half what our friendly local Bloomingdale's wanted.

We did a LOT of comparison shopping including the Internet, through our contractors, my son's cabinet shop, our architect, and everything else we could think of, and Homeclick frequently came up the best deal. Their service and delivery were quite satisfactory.

And no, I'm not on commission or a stockholder.

Mike


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Thank you for your regular contributions Mike.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Ummm, You DID zero out the scale again before wheighing for a second time, right? I'm sure you did, but I have to ask. I have a digital scale that's great for small quantities, but once you go over 6 lb., it just shuts off. Stay with analog. It doesn't need batteries.


----------

